# Fast food



## LJones (May 30, 2002)

What foods or snacks do you guys eat that are non-irritating? I've been eating chicken and sandwiches for the longest time and I want to move on to something else!


----------



## lolita212 (May 14, 2002)

hey, one suggestion - plain popcorn. no butter, salt etc. if u have a really touchy gut, but it's a light, filling snack which i dont find upsets my IBS-D. Good luck!


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

Personally I can't have popcorn, and it can be harder on your system to digest, but if you can eat it, go for it







Keep in mind that everyone reacts differently to foods... some people will be able to eat things that make you horribly sick, and you'll be able to eat some things that make other people sick... for snacks and stuff I usually have cheese & crackers or cheese tortillas (shredded cheese folded inside a couple tortillas and microwaved)... but I know many people have problems with dairy, so that may not work for you. Fresh fruit is another option, but stay away from apples, grapes, and citrus fruits (unless you know you can have them without problems). Well, that's my suggestions for now.


----------



## Sydney11 (Jun 14, 2002)

My favourite non-inducing snacks are pretzels (cuz they're low fat and non-greasy), arrowroot cookies (which are supposed to be for babies but i still love them) and soda crackers with honey or seedless jam on them. Lots of time that ends up being my dinner when i'm on the run, with some fruit of course!One of my jobs this summer is at a restaurant, and it kills me that i can't eat any of the food! I guess it's all for the best, i'd probably blow up like a balloon!


----------



## NicoleXX (Jun 4, 2002)

hey sydney! Last year I worked in a restaurant,too. It was hard to say no to the meals and the good salads. I knew that it wonï¿½t be very good for me but I was always very hungry when I worked the whole day. But after I had eaten this things I had pains. It was a hard time for me when I worked there, because it was summer and there were a lot of people and it was very, very busy! I didnï¿½t say anything about my irritable bowel. Sometimes I had worked more than 10 hours a day and I had pains. I would never work again in this restaurant!


----------



## Sydney11 (Jun 14, 2002)

I totally understand! Yesterday they called me into work a really busy dinner, then they decided they really didn't need me and offered to buy me dinner in consolation. It sucks cuz i couldn't eat anything, so I went in there for nothing and they couldn't understand why I didn't want the food, I mean they have really good food. I'd kinda hoped that being around it so much would make me hate it, but it just makes me want it more!


----------



## LJones (May 30, 2002)

Sydney, I know what exactly what you mean! My job has pot lucks all the time and everyone brings stuff I can't eat and I don't want to watch people eat food that I want to eat so I stay away and everyone is always thinking I'm a hermit or something or they just don't understand what's going on with me.


----------



## Ccraw1 (May 23, 2002)

Hi all, At my work (i'm a nanny)we have all kinds of snacks and junk food! For people who have a problem with dairy i find that almond milk and for snack some sesame street cookies have no dairy in them! And they are really good too!Good luckCandy


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Now that I am on Bentyl and Zoloft, I can usually eat anything! BUT before this, I would eat mild things. Plain pasta, sandwiches, crackers, soup. (No salads and no fried food). I love Chinese, Mexican, and Italian!I still stay away from fried chicken and I will only eat dairy if I know I am going home.


----------

